# fido canada texting



## gook6969 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey all, I got a black 8gb iphone without data plan, but with data successfully blocked.

I'll be moving a couple provinces away in a few weeks for college. I'm on a fido voiceplan, 200 minutes added texting. Does anyone know if texting is considered long distance to/from another province?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

gook6969 said:


> Hey all, I got a black 8gb iphone without data plan, but with data successfully blocked.
> 
> I'll be moving a couple provinces away in a few weeks for college. I'm on a fido voiceplan, 200 minutes added texting. Does anyone know if texting is considered long distance to/from another province?


If I'm correct, texting (and data) is included in your plan anywhere in Canada. If I'm incorrect, I'm totally effed on my next bill.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Umm data can be blocked, and he has it. Texting long distance, hmmm if you have the plan i dont think so across canada, it used to be but not positive on that, check tho.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

doubles87 said:


> Umm data can be blocked, and he has it. Texting long distance, hmmm if you have the plan i dont think so across canada, it used to be but not positive on that, check tho.


Sorry. I didn't explain myself well enough. XX) 

If you have a data plan, you can use it anywhere in Canada without incurring extra charges.

If you have a texting plan, you can use it anywhere in Canada (to Canadian Cell numbers) without incurring extra charges.

Long distance and roaming are diff tho.


----------



## gook6969 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank-you all for your help! I did a little sleuthing around the fido website, and found the following:

" The unlimited text messages between subscribers in the same account applies to unlimited text messages sent between subscribers in the same couples account anywhere in Canada."

So, good news is that I can text my gf from another province for free.

We are both on a couples plan, although we have different area codes. I know that if we call each other it is a long distance call, despite the couples plan. however, when we use our phone in our respective area codes for local calls, they are considered local, right? 

I really should call up fido but I figured answers here are pretty much as accurate as what I'll get from a csr.....


----------

